# how long will my processor last!!!???



## cybaba (Mar 21, 2008)

i have a gigabyte 945 gzm motherboard with pentium d 925 3 ghz how much should i overclock it.........gigabyte says the motherboard can overclock to get fsb at 1066 mhz.....but if i overclock it that much how long will my processor last!!!???


----------



## flipside (Mar 29, 2008)

WELL IVE HAD A AMD ATHLON 2800+ M (1.8GHZ STOCK) RUNNING ANT 2.4 GHZ FOR OVER 5 YEARS ON STANDARD HEAT SINK AND IT IS USED EVERY DAY AND STILL GOING NO PROBLEM ! GIVES YOU A IDEA OF HOW LONG THE PROSSESOR WILL LAST IF YOU OVERCLOCK. JUST MAKE SURE YOU HAVE GOOD AIR FLOW AROUND YOUR CASE .:wave:


----------



## cybaba (Mar 21, 2008)

thanx....but i have still 1 more doubt.....my current rated fsb is 800.....voltage supply to my 512mb pc2-5300 is 1.8v...should i overclock it?????!!!


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

i have been running mine at close to that (you need dual channel ram for overclocking unless youu have like 1066mhz ram) 

as long as you keep it cool you should not have any issues


----------



## cybaba (Mar 21, 2008)

guys my multiplier is fluctuatigg from 12 to 15....and so the speed is fluctuating...can't i stabilize the multiplier to 15!!!


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Its a power save feature. When the CPU is in idle the Multiplier will drop, this saves power and heat. Some systems you cant disable it.


----------

